# Any Kelly's Heroes fans here?



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if there are any Kelly's Heroes fans on this forum. I have Jim Botaitis (Jbot decals) also a huge Kelly's Heroes fan by the way, doing up a set of 35th scale markings for the jeep Kelly is driving early in the movie when he goes to see Mulligan and Crapgame. Would anyone here be interested in a set? The image of the decal sheet is in black only to make it easier to see the marking, they will be printed in white.

































If anyone is interested, please message me on this forum. I check it daily. 

Don


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

love that movie


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Good to see you are feeling better! 🤙

Are you starting out at a slow pace with plans to start the web site back up or is this just a special limited order that will be available?


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Good to see you are feeling better! 🤙
> 
> Are you starting out at a slow pace with plans to start the web site back up or is this just a special limited order that will be available?


Jim is still suffering from the after effects of his stroke two years ago. He gets fatigued very quickly and needs to sleep. There are no plans to reopen his website, he was doing specific email requests but has pretty much stopped that now. He has been doing small interesting projects, things that hasn't been done before just to keep busy.

As I said above, Jim is a huge KH fan and did the decals for my Tiger-34 and Oddball Sherman so he pulled together the jeep decals in about an hour. He said he'd be willing to do up a small batch if I could enough folks interested.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand, extend our best wishes to him then! Thoughts and prayers as well. 🤙


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Understand, extend our best wishes to him then! Thoughts and prayers as well. 🤙


I will do sir, it will be good to let him know that people haven't forgot him.


----------

